# A Website Blocked??



## mikellmikell (Nov 9, 2005)

I was updating information on a website last night and it suddenly locked up. Tried to get back in but couldn't. Went to work this morn and got right into it. tonight at home still nothing. 

Sent a note out to a couple of friends and they can get in ???

The site is www.nukeworker.com if someone would like to try. I'm working on a lodging listing they are going to bring in a couple thousand workers and I want to fill my campground

thanks


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Everything seems to open up for me. Try it again.


----------



## mikellmikell (Nov 9, 2005)

Nope tried the phone but it ties into the wi fi so I need to shut that off


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

mikellmikell said:


> Nope tried the phone but it ties into the wi fi so I need to shut that off


Is this the page you can't get to?


----------



## mikellmikell (Nov 9, 2005)

Thats where I want to go but not from home it looks like

No facebook either???

vtunnel.com gets me in????


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

mikellmikell said:


> Thats where I want to go but not from home it looks like


Try clearing your cookies, history etc. That may help.


----------



## mikellmikell (Nov 9, 2005)

Nope it seems blocked on our whole sifi system.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Try getting to it through a proxy.

http://hidemyass.com/


----------



## mikellmikell (Nov 9, 2005)

V tunnel worked

I'm at work now and everything works fine. My cellphone gets it 

So it's something to do with my WIFI or Comcast.

Call the wife and re boot the WIFI


----------



## mikellmikell (Nov 9, 2005)

Ok rebooted the router and it works????

Why would the router start blocking sites. 

I have a modem that goes to a wireless router then a repeater on towards each end of the property. Covers about 1/4 mile in the woods. Used for a campground


----------

